# Belong to someone on here?



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

I hope the author doesn't mind (good advertising for him though), but I've borrowed this from detailing world..does the car belong to someone on here?
If you've got a weak heart, I suggest you skip the first few pics !!!!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=185245


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

That's horrendous. But the after shots are nothing short of superb. I may have to use that guy myself.


----------



## dbairduk (Aug 3, 2010)

I was stumbled on this my self earlier!


----------



## DannyP (Sep 7, 2010)

What a mess that was in 

Fair play to the guy who sorted it! Looks mint now :mrgreen:


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

That looks really good, great work..............


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

Rob did a cracking job on this, obviously then you see the difference between a wannabe and a pro detailer :roll:


----------

